# V-Cube 3 and 3b, DIY



## Eric79 (Feb 1, 2012)

In the videos description on YouTube there's a little more info.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 2, 2012)

My favourite part was when you opened the box.


----------



## Eric79 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mine too.


----------



## Cheese11 (Feb 2, 2012)

My favorite part was when the video ended  just kidding, I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Eric79 (Feb 2, 2012)

;-) Thanks!


----------

